# eta stays and away



## Twinflame (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello,
My boyfriend has been to Australia on an ETA valid to 6 June 2013.
He had one trip in July- August, and one now from December to end of february. 
Should we apply for an extension with a tourist visa or should he go to new Zealand for a few days and return?


----------

